# cool pics



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

Ya i know this is not a deer but thought some of you may want to see . I have a albino **** on cam . I seen him 1 morning while hunting you want to talk about standing out . Any one ever seen one before also anyone know anyone that makes **** skin caps lol


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Wow can i go **** hunting? Just kidding would make a great mount. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

That's awesome!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

That is very cool. If you do decide to try and harvest him he will bring you at least a hundred dollar bill on the taxidermy market.......


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

That is very neat to see ! The poor little guy sticks out like a turd in a punch bowl !!!! lol


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That '**** would make a great hat!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

cool for sure neat pics


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

that is neat. i hope he didnt eat those mothball the loser planted and get like that.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Pretty cool pic's. Never saw an albino pic like that, saw a mount of one before.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Great pictures ...What a surprise to see them on your trail camera I bet... That is a shot for a once in a lifetime.....Good Job....JIM....CL....


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

ezbite thats a good one right there


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

He'll be good to go as soon as it snows. Very cool pic.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thats cool. My cousins girlfriend had one in here attic, had some babies too. It was pretty cool, I never heard what happened to it


----------

